# Doing premoves on 3x3 cube to avoid parity in MBLD attempt [Experimental thought] (Edit: not that effective)



## abunickabhi (Aug 15, 2018)

The methods 2e2e, high level and extensive parity alg collection , and doing useful piece solving premove,
They all have their perks and should be used wisely according to the scramble.


2e2e Algs document (Invented by Angelo Zhang) :
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/15CsjVmzTH-rku3AiXs93oTAUwdXos4j4qZM4OVO4F9Y/edit#gid=0

I personally like premove if I can get trace efficient in it.
2e2e is a nice prop too , to put between the Comms.

Premove concept video and explanation : 




Note: In the scrambles , where there is no parity , the 2 seconds will be saved in such a way , that we will not have to do a retrace. So we are saving 2 seconds in both cases , so it is a win-win situation.

Doing +2s to compensate for the extra premove , is entirely upto the person attempting. I have not reached the stage where 2 seconds are very valuable , so I will opt out of this strategy for a while.

Opinions please , I am getting this conscious decision of doing premove into my system with few months of practise.

Edit: This method is not super effective, and it is just tried out just for fun. I do not think it will help reduce any time.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm not sure if premoves are viable for multiBLD. @Cale S loves using them though


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 15, 2018)

2e2e is for DF and UBL buffers users right?
Ithought about the S set ups thing into UBL RFD UB UR or UBL RFD UB RU algs, i considered swapping to UL buffer so the set ups would be in the M slice instead, I also thought about learning UBL UBR UB BL and UBL UBR UB LB algs to set up to BL whenever its convinient, still there is no easy set up for the UR and UF edges, and if you use UB as buffer for the DR edge is faster to do UBL RFD UB UL+ U' R' U' R U R U R U' R' than (S2) UBL RFD UB UL (S2)
as i said about a year ago learning full parity seems like the more natural better step
Im not a fan of swapping the edges in the memo, at least not in BLD, but might be worth it for DF buffer users maybe?
I havnt tried (or even thought of) the premove thing but for 3BLD sounds pretty bad at first glance

I dindt know swapping the edges in the memo was the standard tecnnique, and everything else considered the alternative, dam
I believe berta uses that 2e2e technique not sure


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Aug 16, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> I dindt know swapping the edges in the memo was the standard tecnnique, and everything else considered the alternative, dam


I just switched to doing that after Asier Cardoso told me to and it's surprisingly useful and much faster.


----------

